# BMW 130i - SV Insignis edt.



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

*BMW 130i, 2006 mod*










This time I thought I'd give the detailing people two versions of the job. One for those who just want to press play, and one for those who want to study the photos closely and reas some more text "behind the scenes." I hope you like both versions

Slideshow - for best quality, double click and do the 720p  :





*Some of the equipment/compounds used:*
Prickbort
Scholl Crack 9000
SV Car bath
Maxi suds
MG APC
Mothers wool mitt
SV Detail brush
ONR
SV yellow clay
EZ brushes
SS dryers
Makita and flex rotary
Scholl S03
3M FCP
CFP
SV autobahn
SV Insignis
CG New look trim
_____________________________________________________________________________

Ready for some washing :









Some pre-wash images:




































Realy dirty exhaust:









"mmmmmm"




































HoOOOOlo's:


















One bucket with SV Car bath, and one with sulfuric acid and EZ brushes
(just kidding!! Same mixture as in number one):









CG Sticky wheel gel:









Scholl Crack 9000:









Pretty strong blend with Maxi suds:


















Thick foam.. I like :



























Foam was on the panels for another 5 minutes:









One more round with Sticky wheel gel:









EZ brushes with soapy water:









Small EZ brush behind the caliper:


















Rinsed with HP:









Arches was first cleaned with a long mothers broom, followed by a nanolotus mitt:









Mothers wool mit and Car-bath = quality time :









SV wash pudel:









Used MG APC with a SV Detail brush in the hinges:









APC was diluted 1:4, and rinsed the hinges with lo pressure hose afterwards:









Dusty straight 6:









CG Grime Reaper 1:3 prior to rinsing:









Used autobahn veichle dryer followed by this button... Let the engine idle for about 5-10 minutes:









Paint inspection.. juhuuuuuuu:


















Guess it's not to much to say about this:



























"brrrrrrrrrrrrrr, gives me the chills:




































here's a job for the vacuum cleaner:


















The car owner mentioned that he was thinking about buying new mats, but I told him to put'em in the bay and they would be cleaned:




































Then soaked the mats with a "secret" spray and gave it few minutes to work:









MG APC 1:4 with a stiff brush:









Followed by Foma combivac. Flush-vacuum-flush-vacuum-vacuum-vacuum-vacuum :









Then it turned out like this:









The driver side mat had some spots that were very deep in the fabric. Had to go a couple of extra laps here:


















The APC foamed up really well and turn out really dirty;









After way to much time spent here, this was the endstate:









Light leather is fun.. Gives you the uportunity to do this:









Rinsed with SV Leather cleaner followed by SV leather milk:









Let the milk stand for one hour, followed by one more application. Excess was then wiped off after a new half an hour. The rest of the interior was cleaned and with CG Green Clean followed by Scholl Purple 9000 for that matte finish:









Exhaust shined with Scholl S0 compound on a applicator:









After about 5 minutes work:


















Some debree in the tank:









Then over to the hologram party:


















The rear fender had a spot without clearcoat:









PTG measurements was done:


















Paint thickness between 130-150 microns on average:









Let the games begin:


















Scholl S03 gold on wool pad, not one, but 2 and 3 rounds(third round was on a yellow scholl pad).. Wool worked on speeds at 2100rpm, and yellow pad on 1500-2100rpm.. Both lots of passes:









Followed by Scholl S30 on an orange pad, just to get that nice 50/50 look:































































(Polish not yet wiped off)









Better:



























Some extra clay-marring together with the rest of the defects:



























2 rounds of S03 gold on yellow scholl pad:



























Found this dent that I warmed up a little bit with a hairdryer and tried to push out from the inside:









After a little while it got a little bit better:









Time for some more 50/50:




































Found this scratch on the right fender:









Close-up with macro lense:









Did the spot and surrounding area with S03 on yellow cut pad first.. Applied a drop of FCP on a 3" pad with the flex machine(uses it for spot repairs) and worked the area for about 20-30 minutes. Did paint readings during the whole process and removed between 15-20 microns on that spot:


















Here's my small correction pad.. Medium hard and very thick.. Does not develop to much heat either:-9 :


















Holo check:








































































Stoped by the owner and helped him get his summer rims up to speed:









Cleaner fluid applied, and SV Autobahn buffed of:









That helped:









Then some finished shots:


























































































































































Thanks for watching


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Very nice end result. Those seats were minging in the 50/50 shot.


----------



## Bass-Evolution (Aug 13, 2009)

Awesome results as usual and the writeup worth waiting. Just a question, as i encountered the same problem. What did u do in the area where the clearcoat was missing ?

Thank you.

Best regards Alex.


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Bass-Evolution said:


> Awesome results as usual and the writeup worth waiting. Just a question, as i encountered the same problem. What did u do in the area where the clearcoat was missing ?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Best regards Alex.


Thanks mate.. I did not do anything with that area, as the owner is going to get a paint job on that, and also the dent on the fender.. The area needs to be sanded, re-sprayed with plastic primer, BC and CC.. That area is to big for touch-ups without a spray gun I'm afraid.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great - you put a huge effort into your write ups


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> Looks great - you put a huge effort into your write ups


Thank you again You should see the next one I'm working on now:doublesho


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Top job & top post!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

great work!!!!:thumb:

in the 'before' pics, it looks like the car has never been treated to even a wash:doublesho


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

nice job, that car was filthy! well worth it in the end.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Great job, your write ups are fantastic I love reading them, really good stuff.


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Tunero said:


> Top job & top post!


Thanks, appreciate it



-tom- said:


> stunning work


Thanks!



Dizzle77 said:


> great work!!!!:thumb:
> 
> in the 'before' pics, it looks like the car has never been treated to even a wash:doublesho


I think the car has seen some water before, but not for a good while;-) The owner is a very busy man, so he wanted to get the car in good shape before he started treating the care with some TLC.. I actually used 1 whole day on just the wash, clay and also interior.



ash888 said:


> nice job, that car was filthy! well worth it in the end.


The owner think so to:thumb:



Spoony said:


> Great job, your write ups are fantastic I love reading them, really good stuff.


Thank you Spoony.. Very much appreciated.. Love your nick


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work mate


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Great work! Love the write up and the detail put in.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

brilliant work and write up


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Top job


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Awesome work 5/5 !:thumb:


----------



## scoob666 (Mar 15, 2009)

What a transformation, excellent :thumb:


----------

